# Need help with my Mr Owl RDA.



## theoS (3/10/15)

i have a mr owl dripper 24 g kanthal duel 6 turns reading at 0.37 ohm running it at 40 w on an evic vt but still not getting big clouds can some one plz help me o and i used 2.5 dia


----------



## Alex_123 (3/10/15)

Hi. It depends on how much *big* cloud you are referring to.
From my experience. 0.38ohms at 2.5mm will give you a decent amount of vapor.


----------



## theoS (3/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> Hi. It depends on how much *big* cloud you are referring to.
> From my experience. 0.38ohms at 2.5mm will give you a decent amount of vapor.


im using 30pg 70 vg juice could it be that tjat i should rather use 10/90 and wt is the difference in kanthal thickness do


----------



## ET (3/10/15)

a few pics of your build would possibly help out


----------



## theoS (3/10/15)

im geting more clouds out of my 0.6 ohm subtank on 20 w then on my dripper


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/15)

I'm not familiar with the Mr Owl but by looking at it I would say it's not a cloud chasing RDA, clouds like big airflow and high VG juice. The build you have on there should be chucking a decent cloud but may be limited by the amount of air reaching the coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theoS (3/10/15)




----------



## theoS (3/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not familiar with the Mr Owl but by looking at it I would say it's not a cloud chasing RDA, clouds like big airflow and high VG juice. The build you have on there should be chucking a decent cloud but may be limited by the amount of air reaching the coils.
> 
> View attachment 36499


okay so then what type of rda am i looking for for cloud chasing


----------



## Alex_123 (3/10/15)

theoS said:


> im geting more clouds out of my 0.6 ohm subtank on 20 w then on my dripper


That doesn't sound right at all.
Mr owl RDA doesn't look like a suitable RDA for huge clouds. However, it should be producing more clouds than the 20w subtank in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## theoS (3/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> That doesn't sound right at all.
> Mr owl RDA doesn't look like a suitable RDA for huge clouds. However, it should be producing more clouds than the 20w subtank in my opinion.


how many watts is one suppose to run it on


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/15)

theoS said:


> okay so then what type of rda am i looking for for cloud chasing


I'm not a cloud chaser so can't really give you advice on that but what I can tell you is that the Velocity RDA can alter the climate in a room, and it's delivers pretty decent flavour too. If you're open to looking at RTAs then the Goblin Mini or Billow v2 should definitely be on your list


----------



## Alex_123 (3/10/15)

I cant tell as I've never used the Owl RDA. But your build looks alright for satisfying amount of vapor for my good. 
Align the coils directly in front of the airflow? Just cant tell if they are already or not.


----------



## Alex_123 (3/10/15)

@BumbleBee dont forget about the Goliath v2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> @BumbleBee dont forget about the Goliath v2


and if you have an unlimited supply of juice the Smok TFV4 is a real weather machine

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## theoS (3/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> I cant tell as I've never used the Owl RDA. But your build looks alright for satisfying amount of vapor for my good.
> Align the coils directly in front of the airflow? Just cant tell if they are already or not.


yeah thay are thingk maybe im not using the right vg pg mix


----------



## theoS (3/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> @BumbleBee dont forget about the Goliath v2


is this one for cloud chasing and if so where can i get one


----------



## theoS (3/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> and if you have an unlimited supply of juice the Smok TFV4 is a real weather machine


lol true but i heard from the guys at eciggies u have to run that baby atleast at 80w if u whant to make it look like a storm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex_123 (3/10/15)

@BumbleBee Let's not even go there
@theoS I believe velocity and the mutation has great airflow. Phenotype L looks like my next one for huge airflow.
Watch out for those low ohm builds!


----------



## theoS (3/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> @BumbleBee Let's not even go there
> @theoS I believe velocity and the mutation has great airflow. Phenotype L looks like my next one for huge airflow.
> Watch out for those low ohm builds!


im confused now so must my ohm be more on a rda


----------



## Alex (4/10/15)

The "ohm" you refer to is a measure of the resistance. And because you are using a regulated device there is no need to build a super low resistance coil as you can adjust the power up or down using your mod (Evic VT).

Try some plain old VG from the local pharmacy etc, that should give those dense clouds you seek. You could also drill out the airholes on the owl to allow for more air intake, although you will probably sacrifice the flavour. And in future please try to use a more descriptive title for your post "why why why" is not okay. And that's why I'm going to edit it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theoS (4/10/15)

thanks for the help ppl


----------



## Viper_SA (4/10/15)

Try it with less cotton. I think you are smothering your airflow with too much cotton there. It's a lot like the idea on the Terminator, and they do give okay clouds, if not flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (4/10/15)

@theoS I Believe that somewhere it this community you will always and most definitely find answers to your vape related questions. However something I would like to point out is that for maximum clouds your juice needs to be INSIDE your atty, and not on the mod 

OK now with that being said, let me climb back in my wormhole


----------



## VapingSquid (4/10/15)

Looks like too much cotton to me - spaced coil and just enough cotton could work a real treat there, let the coils have their space on the deck, that way vapour can escape from all around the coil. Just from my experience 

Had another look at your pics - it seems your coils are angled in a way that puts the cotton on the extreme outside of the coil right in front of the airflow, maybe try get the coils into the centre or the build deck too?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Hi @theoS 

Just saw this now

Not sure if this will help you but at 40Watts, that means you pushing 20 watts into each of those coils (i assume they are parallel). 

20 watts into a 24g wire coil sounds like too little power. I am no expert here but that wire is very thick. I doubt its even heating up to its max after a second or two of 20W. Maybe try with more power on the exact same build.


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/10/15)

theoS said:


> lol true but i heard from the guys at eciggies u have to run that baby atleast at 80w if u whant to make it look like a storm


For stock coils, yes.

Dual RBA with a decent build and 50-60W produces some massive clouds.


----------

